# Suns, Grizz engage in Gay trade talks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Memphis Grizzlies and Phoenix Suns are engaged in trade talks centered on forward Rudy Gay, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> There's no framework of a possible deal in place, but the Grizzlies have expressed a strong desire that any package involving Gay include Suns forward Jared Dudley and future first-round draft picks, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--suns-in-trade-talks-for-rudy-gay-165005609.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bring it on. Always been a fan of Rudy.

Hopefully, it's one of our less worthy picks, Duds and filler or something of the like. Unless, there's a protection.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would be a good trade for the Suns actually. Although you wouldn't want to give up your 1st rounder this year that's for sure.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hell yes. Get this done, Suns.

And thats fine. Don't give our pick this year. Give the any of the Laker picks that we have. Just protect the shit out of our picks this year and next year.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Bring it on. Always been a fan of Rudy.
> 
> Hopefully, it's one of our less worthy picks, Duds and filler or something of the like. Unless, there's a protection.



Honestly, they can go ahead and give anyone. I would prefer they keep Goran.. but he is really the only player I would have any reservations about. And if they want him? Take him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

To be honest this really doesn't seem like a good move for PHX in the big picture way. It probably keeps them on the treadmill, where they end up drafting in the low teens. I don't think the resultant team would be improved enough to justify not going for a complete rebuild. They should probably be trying to move assets for draft picks and young players with potential in theory. For Sarver it makes perfect sense. He can go on selling the fanbase on having a team that can compete for the 8th seed. If you do this move you're still a couple of good moves away from being competitive in the West. If you were in the East it'd be a much better move.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Iit would be a risky move. How often do you get a blue chip player like Gay? However, we would need to drop some dead weight though


----------

